# Start posting your yard decoration pictures!



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Its now that time of year, when the decorations start appearing on people's yards. I think everyone here is interested in seeing what others are doing, and now throughout October is when people will be decorating. 

So lets start posting the pictures of our decorations and yard haunts and feel free to discuss all the cool set ups that get posted in here. I myself will start decorating this weekend, and I can't wait.


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

Here are a few picture of the kayos that was last year we had a line that went down and round our block for over 5 hours ......

last year at the last moment i grabbed a bunch of scrap wood and i put together the coffin and head stones 

i want to make a few more this year but need to find a better way of lighting them up 

i'm also thinking about building an electric chair and playing around with some lighting so well see


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

GreAT pics confucius101 great display!! And is that real money!!!?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Great pics confucius!


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's what me and my wife spent our Sunday working on.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

confucius101 I love the R.I.P. headstone for Wallstreet. That is hysterical!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

cool ship .Love your pix to c101


----------



## bdf385 (Sep 21, 2009)

great job confucius you too BeastofKilligrey


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok I wasn't going to offically start till sunday.But I already had my corn stalks up and decided to put out the scarecrow I got from qvc months ago.


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW thank for all the compliments i really didn't think it was all that good and well to be honest i really don't remember how it all looks that night.......

i ended up playing security all from about 3pm till we closed up shop at 10 
we had a crazy long line that went down the block and around the corner for about 5 hours straight we even made the local news for the last two years going only i don't have cable vision so I've never seen the story LOL 

here is a link with some more photos if you interested 

Halloween 08 pictures by confucius101 - Photobucket


no it was not real money I used a high quality copies at work and copied a few bills it was really funny b/c all the kids kept grabbing the money and running off LMAO 

I love the ship you have to get a few more pictures of that for us and the scarecrow is great 
to date i haven't tried to do anything scary at all b/c it was all for the kids but after finding this site and seeing what some of you guys have come up with that is soon going to change lol


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think u both did awesome..i looove the scarecrow he kind of looks like that guy from Pirates of the caribean 2..


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

confucius101 said:


> WOW thank for all the compliments i really didn't think it was all that good and well to be honest i really don't remember how it all looks that night.......
> 
> i ended up playing security all from about 3pm till we closed up shop at 10
> we had a crazy long line that went down the block and around the corner for about 5 hours straight we even made the local news for the last two years going only i don't have cable vision so I've never seen the story LOL
> ...



Thanks a lot! I think it looks really good at night with the torches lit and the flood lights and fog machine going. I'm going to try to take some more pictures sometime this week. Unfortunately it's been pouring rain all evening here so I didn't really get to work on everything.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Love it all!


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is my witches hut I started working on today. I got my cauldron hung in the middle but it was already too dark to get a pic once I had it up.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok here are some pics taken tonight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the scarecrow from QVC BTW.


----------



## matt4066 (Sep 24, 2009)

great pics...hey beastofkilligrey, you wouldn't happen to be around the concord/charlotte area would you, my son would love to see that ship!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Amazing Syncho...love the tombstones and those scarecrows!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

very nice so far sychoclown!


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

That's Sick................... 
I think i might have to build me a coffin and get a fogger 

I LOVE IT 
I LOVE IT 
I LOVE IT 

My wife is so going to hate me LMAO


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice job so far, everyone! Beast of Killigrey, that is a great idea for a witch's hut! I have a canopy like that I could use for the same thing...have to see if I run out of time or if I can pull off the pallet shack...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

confucius101 - Great set-up! You must have to recruit the whole family just for crowd control!! 

Sychoclown - Awesome! I know where I am TOTing this year.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the witch's hut and sc your yard looks great.


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

Matt, I live about 3 hours from Charlotte, outside of Fayetteville.
Eanderso, I was a little iffy on using this in this fashion but it turned out a lot better than I thought. The brown paint ended up doing really well!
Here is a pic from today after I got some ghouls put in it. I have the lights going now and I'm really pleased with the way it turned out.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Love seeing these pics!

Sycho- Love the black picket fence. We spray painted one section of our white picket fence black last year with the intention of getting a new iron fence after Halloween but ended up just leaving it like that. It looks weird, but we like it.


----------



## twsted21 (Sep 16, 2009)

heres a couple pics still trying to finish the yard.


View attachment 6584


View attachment 6585


----------



## Bruja (Oct 18, 2008)

amazing pictures i will try to find my ones from last year if i can and post them


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

our yard last year was extremely bare... we sunk all our efforts into the halloween party that was down the side of the house and into the backyard... This year will be different. We start our setup next weekend... All I have so far is some sketches of what we have planned, and the projects themselves sitting in my shop and living room. Seeing all your wonderful pictures puts me in the mood to decorate!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Sychoclown said:


> Ok here are some pics taken tonight.
> 
> Sychoclown, love your yard decorations!!!!!


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

started setting up today
















Then I started fogging up the neighborhood








That bush in front of the hearse has gotta go!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

halloween71, Ok I wasn't going to offically start till sunday.But I already had my corn stalks up and decided to put out the scarecrow I got from qvc months ago.

Great scarecrow halloween71.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

litemareb4xmas, started setting up today.

Litemareb4xmas, love the set up. Great yard decor.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Go to my album to see all of the pics but here are some!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

in my area that chest would be gone 5min after setup LOL


I love it great work......


now with that said i really have to be honest 
I'm SO gonna steal a few ideas from your yard 
Thanks LOL


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL,
Thanks none of my ideas are originals really, I have borrowed a few here or there from this Forum. Just put my own spin on it. Thats what its here for.


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Looking good Erin!


----------



## SuperVixen (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, all of the pics are awesome! I'm so excited to try out a bunch of stuff this year. We bought our 1st house and have a lot of space to play with finally. In years past we just decorated our apartment. 

confucius101 how long have you been doing this? I think I've visited your house before.


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL maybe 6 years now........

but it started getting crazy about 4 years ago when we made the local cable vision news and it's been growing from there 

the hard part for me is that we try to keep everything for the little ones 
so we don't do anything really along the scary lines until now lol 

I just started building "PROJECT REHAB" my silly little version of the electric chair

not sure how much else the family will let me get away with 
but i do have a few other ideas i'm working on


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Love the pirates ELH!


----------



## SuperVixen (Sep 28, 2009)

confucius101 said:


> LOL maybe 6 years now........
> 
> but it started getting crazy about 4 years ago when we made the local cable vision news and it's been growing from there...


Very cool! We try to do more scary stuff only because we don't have many kids around usually. Hopefully the neighbors won't mind


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> LOL,
> Thanks none of my ideas are originals really, I have borrowed a few here or there from this Forum. Just put my own spin on it. Thats what its here for.



Love your yard decor Erin. It is just wonderful!!!!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

confucius101 I love your set up, I really enjoyed the RIP Wallstreet!!!!
When do you start to put all your decor out? Do you have to watch it 24/7?


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm going to start putting stuff out this weekend.

knock on wood so far we have not had any problems at all 

we just keep our outer gate closed and it really helps that we live on a great block all the neighbors here really look out for each other


----------



## SuperVixen (Sep 28, 2009)

I took a mental health day from work and decided to start putting some stuff out. Its a work in progress but here's what I've got so far. Thanks for looking


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

AWESOME entrance pillars sychoclown!!!! 

I have that same headstone also. One of my favorites.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Just started this week... the cemetary will probably go up this weekend.
The motorized stuff will stay hidden until the big night.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a link to my facebook album with all my halloween decorations.

Manda Adams Meier's Photos - Halloween 09' | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

*my haunt*

posted 1 pic in another thread, but decided to add to this thread. my personal favorite- THANK YOU Dept1031!!!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

halinar said:


>


Con Permiso, that is my new desktop background!


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

mementomori said:


> Con Permiso, that is my new desktop background!


Enjoy and thanks!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Posted this on another thread but what the heck!










More to come this weekend. Hope to get the witches coven up and also the cemetery caretaker. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

looks good Madame!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Acme Explosives
"More bang for your buck since 1898"


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

HERES MY SHIPWRECK,THE ELIZABETH DANE AND HER CREW!













































CHECK OUT MY ALBUMS FOR MORE PICS! HOPE YOU LIKE THEM.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Haven't got much out yet, then again I used to not put anything out 'til morning of Halloween so I guess this is a lot for me!

The tombstones will eventually be spaced out but for now to protect them from the wind they have to sit up against the retaining wall.










Here's a close up of the boarded up windows and with the raven that I forgot to put out before taking the other picture.


----------



## SuperVixen (Sep 28, 2009)

Those windows look great!

I love looking at everyone's haunts. So creative and inspiring.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow! Everybody's yards are looking great! Wish I could drive by and look at each and every one of them!


----------



## dawnyday (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! So many ideas to steal! They all look great!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Wow! Everybody's yards are looking great! Wish I could drive by and look at each and every one of them!


Wow, I so wish I could drive by everyone's house. Wish I would have found this forum sooner, too. I like hanging around talented people.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Some awesome yard displays!!!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have much out yet but I was able to take this picture.

View attachment 7022


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome display...


----------



## closet haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

Killed by Death, 
what mask is that? It looks great.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I made these today









One of last week ends projects


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

very nice johan!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Johan can we trade homes..lol..look at the weather there wow..


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*oh man thes displays look fantastic. ugggh I better get a move on, thats it, im logging to start my display.*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*My display is....*

VERY SCARY! I have titled it the "Everything is Still in Boxes " display! I think every new "ghost" on Halloween Forum should be warned that if they become new members say... anywhere from one to three months before Halloween - they should plan on skipping a year!!  since they will spend sooo much time on the Forum - that nothing can ever get done!! LOL! Yikes!! boo?


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Great job sychoclown...


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

Well the wind is killing me keeps messing up my tombstones, I just started need to finish up with the spider web and other various things. It kind of sucks every year I say i'm going big and then we end up moving and my car breaks so no Halloween budget  so I rig up the surround sound through out the yard and some tombstones and spider webs. Still searching craiglist for other stuff for it.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i had the same problem with the wind.i got some wooden tomato stakes,drove them in the ground behind my stones.i then placed bricks in front of them.at night,you can't really see the bricks with proper lighting.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Great pictures, I guess I have to step it ap a bit. I've only completed about 20% of my haunt so far


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

*heres the front of my home*




























pics of the graveyard lights out









front porch


























hope you like them! more in my albums,much more!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cool yard displays everyone! I have two houses by me that go all out. Very, very cool stuff. I hope to one day when I get my own house have something similar. I will try to get pictures soon.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice pix every one here are some of mine.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, this thread is so full of amazing displays! Great job everybody 

Okay, I finally got my camcorder out. I'll have everyone know I froze taking these shots. It was like 35 degrees out there. Brrr..... Feel bad for me yet? Errr, no? Well fine then, I'll show you my stuff anyway. 

Got some new additions from last year. Skelly is joining his friends and he brought some carved pumpkins. Got a sign up to help show what the theme of the garage haunt will be and you can see one of the extras in the Hallowindow III DVD (Trick or Treat - my fav.)

YouTube - Halloween 2009 Lead-up

The end of the video has a slideshow but they are here again if you can't see video:


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome Terra!!! Love it!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

everything looks great!

But its non stop rain in Dallas 

Can't put anything up


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I live about an hour north of Dallas and am so tired of this rain!!!! We are decorating inside today. It hasn't rained all day, but it is so wet and soggy outside.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

everyone's haunt looks GREAT!!! 
and, of course, Terra your's is fabulous!!! love the sign where it says 'No Mercy'- hilarious!!! 
Did you move your FCG, too? looks good there.  skelly is a great addition. another thing I must steal.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

closet haunter said:


> Killed by Death,
> what mask is that? It looks great.


Closethaunter,

I forget the name of the nearer mask but it's from House of 1000 Corpses I believe. The further mask is Rotting Ralph.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is our cemetery. Built the fence and gates this last week, rain had stopped us from painting though. Today was cold but dry so we jumped out and got it painted. Got the mix of home made and previous years store bought stones out. Added the two ground breakers and the fresh dug grave with the shovel. Everyone's yards look so great.





































And yes the fence is a dark blue. I bought mis-tinted paint from wal'mart and added black to darken it up. Still a little blue but if your ten feet away or it's dusk you can't tell.


----------



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

*I am jealous, here in Dallas/Fort Worth metro we have had too much rain to set up!! More in the forecast!!*


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

looks great thorn kill!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

texashalloween08 said:


> *I am jealous, here in Dallas/Fort Worth metro we have had too much rain to set up!! More in the forecast!!*


Actually, I got my graveyard out on Monday. We had rain off and on throughout the week with a heavy storm on Thursday, and everything survived just fine! I had to re-stake one tombstone after we had 50 mile an hour winds but that was it. I was happily shocked! I'm debating on putting out my witches or holding off.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

So far this is all we put out...((or it might take a walk))...lol Looks way better at night with the strobe on him & his eyes blink green too....


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Did some more work up front. Made another wire crafted skull holder as a pillar post top and we have 40 plus headstones spinning in the air in our tree

Slide show below

Go ahead and click.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Here's the front graveyard. Still have yet to put out all the PVC candles...














































The yellow flood really brightens up the yard. It's bright anyway with the streetlight nearby.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

heres the season of the witch! a gathering of wicked old hags!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

heres mine....
started laying out the fence.. since Im doing my yard and not the haunt house yard I dont have enough fence... gotta work on that next year.










heres the after....










the coven.. named Tammy, Janice and Faye after me and my sisters lol
there is a green light in the cauldon and on halloween i'll hook up the fog
machine so it will billow out fog 










Skinny and Slim our pvc bluckies










the spiders.. Ive added more spiders on the deck since this pic was taken and did
a little work on the web. The victim on the bird bath is sound activated, it
wiggles and on Halloween night I'll switch out the skelly under the big spider
with a kicking legs victim.










This is our widow Sarah...








and this is our trick or treater lol


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Johan said:


> Did some more work up front. Made another wire crafted skull holder as a pillar post top and we have 40 plus headstones spinning in the air in our tree
> 
> Slide show below
> 
> Go ahead and click.


Holy Cow Johan..that is AWESOME!! Wow, so much work...


----------



## theooggieman (Sep 5, 2009)

this is my yard so far ................Im making a fence and Ive got alot more to put out but ..its a start


www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0mWboltse0


----------



## irishgond (Oct 28, 2007)

halinar 

Have any instructions\tips on how you made your cage? Think I'm going to do one of those this year and a similar scarecrow...


----------



## irishgond (Oct 28, 2007)

theooggieman said:


> this is my yard so far ................Im making a fence and Ive got alot more to put out but ..its a start
> 
> 
> YouTube - 2009 Yard Haunt .....half way there



How do you do the peaking skull from behind the headstone?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Everyones is looking so good. 

I would put up my photos but I have snow in my yard and it's depressing.


----------



## frylock (Jan 2, 2005)

this is what I have out so far.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone in the UK started to put their items up???
I usually start on the "day" of Halloween. I start the inside the week before.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> Holy Cow Johan..that is AWESOME!! Wow, so much work...


There are many that do far more but thank you. It helps to ease the pain in my joints this morning. 

Half way there!


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm way behind in setting up my yard. Here's a picture of the front porch.

View attachment 7089


Now here's the funny part...

View attachment 7090


This is the walkway to the front door. See the newspaper?
My paperboy always leaves my paper right at the front door. The more props I set out the further away my paper gets from the front door!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Ok I wasn't going to offically start till sunday.But I already had my corn stalks up and decided to put out the scarecrow I got from qvc months ago.



Geeez! That is creepy! Did you make it?

UPDATE: Sorry...I now see you bought from QVC. Thanks!


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Although you guys are setting up early, do you get problems with any damage from youths / passers by, ect?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Started another thread before I realized this one was here.

 *Mill Creek Haunted Hollow setting up (little by little)*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Mistress Evilynn*, that is hilarious. Made me almost spit out my drink. Poor little paper boy. heh.

*Sonicr360:* In regards to any vandalism worries from setting out so early..... Not so far _(knocking on wood),_ but there are security features: fake cameras, tied off to tree stakes, fence around the stones). Plus, I live in a great neighborhood. But.... I still worry. I would really be sad if they took a stone but then, I could make a new stone! I'm a positive thinker


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

Got more up, need to finish the spider webs, put up a chain fence with pvc stakes. Add giant spiders and some stuff hanging from the tree. still trying to score some cool things from craiglist for the grave yard nothing yet. Really want to do a fog machine no money for it tho  ignore the haunted ladder of doom, thats just there for the spider webs lol


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Not much of an update from earlier this week but I did get the spotlight on the scarecrow and there was a great red night sky to shoot against.


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

halinar said:


> Not much of an update from earlier this week but I did get the spotlight on the scarecrow and there was a great red night sky to shoot against.


wowzers .


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Luv everybody's set up!!*

WOW!! Everyone's so far along! Looks so fantastic! All we have so far is this - a grinning pumpkin on our upstairs window. It is the "signal" to the neighborhood that Halloween is coming soon! Plus - it helps hide the fact that I still don't have time to put up anything else!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

frylock said:


> this is what I have out so far.


I love that ghost! I want one!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

TechChild said:


> wowzers .


*I agree!*


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking good, everyone! We got a bunch of stuff out yesterday! This first one is kinda hard to make out, but the lighting is pretty good:








Old Man Herbert:








An angel on our mausoleum:








The better of my two catacombs pictures...I should take some daylight pics:








Ichabod in his pumpkin patch:


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Don't have it all done yet, but here is a few.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

AWESOME PICS!!!! HERES A FEW FROM ME.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

foggyfathoms said:


> AWESOME PICS!!!! HERES A FEW FROM ME.


*Foggy Fanthoms*..*SUPER* _creepy_...me love it! *H1*

*P.S. Where did you find all these fabulous witches?*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

AmFatallyYours said:


> Here are some of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, started setting up a weekend earlier then anticipated due to nice weather and being begged by the family. Still much more to go, but thought I'd share the progress so far.....So here are a few shots......


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks awesome! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Well, started setting up a weekend earlier then anticipated due to nice weather and being begged by the family. Still much more to go, but thought I'd share the progress so far.....So here are a few shots......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
GREAT work, JonnyAppleseed! Thanks for posting.
**...and thanks to everyone who has posted....really amazing! I set up 2 days before, and I am inspired.
THANKS!*  _*H1*_


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow...
Eanderso 13...great lighting!
Johnny Appleseed...love the coulumns
Haloween1....great job on everything

I really have to finish getting my stuff out....


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Guys - maybe its just the UK then, but tell me do you get problems with :

1) The bad weather
2) People taking your stuff or kicking it over BEFORE the event?


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! Looks like everyone has great set ups! 
Mr. Appleseed, I love your chained gate!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Sonicr360 said:


> Guys - maybe its just the UK then, but tell me do you get problems with :
> 
> 1) The bad weather
> 2) People taking your stuff or kicking it over BEFORE the event?


Everything I put out early is pretty much weather-proof. 
I have never had an issue with anyone taking or kicking over my stuff. The worst thing that ever happened was a couple of years ago, someone thought it would be funny to rearrange one of my skeletons into an obscene pose. It was easily fixed. It was probably the rotten boys next door. They've grown up a little since then and never come into my yard anymore.
I consider myself lucky.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I was really worried about theft or vandalism, but the kids in the neighborhood have been great. Sometimes we can hear kids talking in the front yard, so i'll run to a window just to check. They're always stopping in front of the house and just exclaiming how cool it is. We've even had them ring the doorbell to tell us how much they like it and to ask questions. *fingers crossed and knocking on wood*

I love looking at everyone's decorations. Everyone is so creative and everything looks great.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry, lol, but the last skeleton on the tombstone.....the look on it's face and the way it's sitting.......as if it's sitting and taking a duece behind the stone......lol, sorry








Warrant2000 said:


> Here's the front graveyard. Still have yet to put out all the PVC candles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Sonicr360 said:


> Guys - maybe its just the UK then, but tell me do you get problems with :
> 
> 1) The bad weather
> 2) People taking your stuff or kicking it over BEFORE the event?


Dunno where abouts in the UK you are but i think the weather up north is perfect at halloween. Just the same as the north east US.

Cold crisp air, always a partly cloudy sky with a big bright moon shining down, leaves perfectly crisp flowing down the streets. And it's never raining on the big night *fingers crossed for this year*

Least that's what it's been like the past 3 years i've been doing it back here.

Also you get that bonus of that bonfire smell in the air, from people letting off fireworks and having bonfires early the weekend before Bonfire night.

As for theft, yeah there is that.

I don't set up till the morning of the 31st outside.

But you can get that anywhere, not just the UK.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi
Yes - past 4 years, its been rain free ! I know, as I have been doing it that long.
This year, I was going to setup the day before hand, and then on the day, start around 7am and get finished for 4pm with the final motion activated props
Simon


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

halinar said:


> Not much of an update from earlier this week but I did get the spotlight on the scarecrow and there was a great red night sky to shoot against.


WOOOOWWWW.
That is incredible.
Very impressed, and very nice work!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone!
Well here it is - year one of what I hope will become an annual yard haunt! Any comments are greatly appreciated. Thanks to everyone on the forum - you've all inspired me greatly!

Here is the album:

Halloween Forum - frughoul's Album: Year One

EDIT: I didn't even realize this was post #13 - Mwaaah-hahahaha!


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Added backer boards to my store bought stones so I could better space them out and a new front porch light.....Hopefully I'll get time to figure out my lighted graveyard path soon....


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I added the witches today, finally after two weeks of rain! Unfortunately, I used the crappy camera instead of the good one. Maybe I can get a better pic later but here they are anyway!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Very cool witches! Love the one holding the spell book!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I just adore those witches! Very cool! Did you make them? Just looked at the rest of this thread and everyone did an awesome job on thier haunts! The props and the lighting are amazing....great job everyone!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

foggyfathoms said:


> Very cool witches! Love the one holding the spell book!





blackfog said:


> I just adore those witches! Very cool! Did you make them? Just looked at the rest of this thread and everyone did an awesome job on thier haunts! The props and the lighting are amazing....great job everyone!


Thank you! Yes, I made them two years ago after reading lots of tutorials and looking at all the great examples on this forum. Originally, I had them in pointy hats but I really like the look of them in capes and hoods better. 

I agree, everyone's displays are awesome! I wish I could get my lighting to look as good as some of you. I'm still working on it.


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

As usual Terra...I am impressed, happy for you and Jealous all at the same time


----------



## MMadness (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice! I too love the witch holding the spell book. I have book plans in my brain, maybe next year.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

that scarecrow is awesome! scarecrows freak me out. clowns, not so much.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Everyone's yards are looking fantastic! Terra- I love your sign! spooky 6-7, no mercy 7-10


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

Finally finished with my yard display after having to set it up repeatedly thanks to the wind! Pumpkins will go out the week of Halloween!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Last picture for awhile, here's the set up until Halloween.










Got out last night and laid out the graveyard path so was able to put tombstones out early this morning.

My fence/columns are down from the attic. Hopefully will have time to age them this year......but if not there's always next year!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Your display looks great!


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, it's a start. We just started putting things up last night. Still have lots to do, so what you see is incomplete. I wanted to at least show the progress so far.

We lost the paper mache heads to two of our monsters due to vandals, so I had to make a quick trip to find replacements. I'm not liking the replacements too much, so my mission this weekend is to create two large pumpkin heads.

No pressure, no pressure, no pressure....uggghh!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Super Super super awesome cemetery...


----------



## MMadness (Sep 10, 2009)

I love the running guy! What do you make your "zombies" out of? I have always made straw scarecrows. But I am finding after 10 or 15 years, they are getting pretty gross! Even tho, it is realy cool when one loses a limb due to natural deteriation! LOL! I am thinking about remaking all of them with PVC & chicken wire.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> No pressure, no pressure, no pressure....uggghh!



All I can say is... *EXCELLENT* work! Wow, the details are amamzing. The overall, experience is just great. In particular, I love the running monster guy (all the monsters are very creepy & realistic), the custom tombstones, and your lighting is superb...and yes, no pressure, you have done a beautiful job.

Thanks for sharing.  *H1*


----------



## MMadness (Sep 10, 2009)

My 2nd attempt, we'll see if this works..

Pictures by MWags8 - Photobucket


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

MMadness said:


> I love the running guy! What do you make your "zombies" out of? I have always made straw scarecrows. But I am finding after 10 or 15 years, they are getting pretty gross! Even tho, it is realy cool when one loses a limb due to natural deteriation! LOL! I am thinking about remaking all of them with PVC & chicken wire.


Their legs are made from 1"x3" wood. Their feet and waist are made from 2"x4" wood. The spine is made from 2" PVC pipe. The shoulders and arms are made from 1/2" PVC pipe and pool noodles. The bodies are fleshed out using chicken wire and then covered with burlap soaked with monster mud.

We had large paper mache zombie pumpkin heads for two of them, but someone must have thought they were pinatas because they busted them wide open. That was almost a deal breaker for us, but we have decided to continue as normal.

Thank you for the nice comments everyone! It's what keeps us going!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

Here is what we have out so far, being in an apartment we put out the rest on Halloween night


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

Worked on mine some more.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I have never been a fan of "store bought" Tombstones (too small) but, I have to admit, these look pretty sweet.


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish they were bigger, still haven't built any homemade ones yet


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

It's a start. We just started putting things up today. Still have lots to do, so what you see is incomplete. I wanted to at least show the progress so far. Lot Lot work to do...










Garage ( Vampire stage )










Garage ( Witch stage )


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

liuoliveira said:


> It's a start. We just started putting things up today. Still have lots to do, so what you see is incomplete. I wanted to at least show the progress so far. Lot Lot work to do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great start! Are those skull whistles on the top of your fence posts? Looking really good!


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

No Flash









Flash









I just noticed without the flash cuts out all the blue and it makes it look green on the tombstones. There are actually two blue lights facing the graveyard and another blue one in the tree


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are a few of my front yard. the rest can be found in my album. 








































Thanks for looking


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

The latest pics in slideshow format

We did a lot since I last posted pics. 1/2 way there


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok, replaced two zombie heads with two new zombie pumpkin heads. Will take them down tomorrow to corpse them. Most tombstones have been setup, and I've started the build on Jack, our 10ft tall Pumpkin Reaper.


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Plus a few more:


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Very cool Jaybo!


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*Got some pix before the wind & rain*

Not sure what's going to be left standing after all this wind & rain we're getting today.

View attachment 7461


View attachment 7462


View attachment 7463


View attachment 7464


View attachment 7465


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*A few more pix*

View attachment 7466


View attachment 7467


View attachment 7468


View attachment 7469


View attachment 7470


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*Some night shots*

View attachment 7471


View attachment 7472


View attachment 7473


View attachment 7474


View attachment 7475


Thanks for looking at all my pictures.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Day shots are SUPERB!!!! truly, truly SUPERB!
I am not sure if you have it planned, but you need lights, and if poss, fog machines !!
Otherwise, it has to rate one of the best I have seen ! Beats me hands down !
Great work


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks. Lights have been put up since those pix were taken and the fog machines don't go out until right before the big day. 

Thanks for the kudos.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

any pics with the lights?


----------



## lodesl (Sep 26, 2009)

I did not see this thread or I would have posted here. Anyway, here is our 2009 yard. More nighttime pix later. Enjoy!

Halloween Forum - lodesl's Albums


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*pix*



Sonicr360 said:


> any pics with the lights?


Sonicr360 - I'm hoping to get some night pix with the lights this week. Right now it's too cold, rainy and windy to do anything. Plus I don't know what needs repair after the weather. It's supposed to be 60 and dry for the rest of the week. I'm hoping.


----------



## matt4066 (Sep 24, 2009)

*not a lot but here it is!*

Just started getting into doing the yard haunts ...give a few years to try and catch up with some of you guys!!


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

First weekend of setup.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry for the blurry pics, I used my tripod for my stalk about costume.


----------



## Evilernie (Jun 20, 2009)

*yard 2009*

Here is some pics of our front yard this year.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

still working on my tunnel and disreguard the christmas signs.. they will soon be halloween signs... my porch still has to be finished with the electric chair, witch and dead electrician that screams when you sit down in the chair... before of course.. you think you are about to die...


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

I love your lit up jack-o-lantern scarecrow guy and the skeleton in the cage.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

here's mine


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

and another; THANK YOU DEPT1031!!!!!!!


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

awesome pics everyone... ohhh 12 days to go!!!


----------



## lwaldeck (Oct 8, 2008)

Only one image so far...taken during set-up phase. Tombstones are up as well, need to get the lighting finished here soon.


----------



## dawnyday (Oct 10, 2007)

About the same as last year, but I'll put a few here. We did add a chop shop though.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

creeepycathy said:


> here's mine


CreepyCathy, love this photo and I really noticed the shutters and boarded windows. Could you do this guy a favor and show me another shot of your shutters please?! They look wonderful and really help set the scene. I have been looking to fabricate some creepy shutters from foam insulation.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

Everyone's stuff looks great. Here is mine thus far:


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome everyone!! Love it CreepyCathy!


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

here are a few more....


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Great hearse conwanj!1


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

This thread just makes my whole day! Keep it up, everybody!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

*some more setup*

A few more areas, I finally got all the lights up so I will try and post pics with lights in a few days...enjoy
View attachment 7576


View attachment 7578


View attachment 7579


View attachment 7580


----------



## AxeHill (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to admit, I do not think there was one haunt in here I did not like.. I loved everyone of them ... Even got a few ideas for next year... keep up all the great work guys an gals..


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> here's mine


It's fabulous Cathy!! I just love the windows!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

*Here's a few more*

now that my gravedigger is out there. Hopefully, I'll get some night shots before it's all over. If I can find my tripod!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Better tie down that camp light *Mme. Leota*, that'll get nabbed in a second! The whole graveyard looks good.

This thread is so inspirational...*sniffs back tears of joy*...


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*Finally some night pix as requested*

View attachment 7617


View attachment 7618


View attachment 7619


View attachment 7620


View attachment 7621


I only wish I could get rid of that street light across the street. it ruins all of my nighttime photos, not to mention the effect on the graveyard.


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*night pix*

View attachment 7622


View attachment 7623


View attachment 7624


View attachment 7625


View attachment 7626


The yard will also look so much better when I get a little fog rolling across it.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

wow litenin!!!!! very nice display!


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Halloweeeiner.


----------



## gregvil (Aug 22, 2006)

here are some from our yard.


----------



## gregvil (Aug 22, 2006)

a few more


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow Litenin- that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Ha, ha, thanks to you guys I upgraded my cemetary fence. Made three 8ft sections to keep the TOT'ers from entering in through the back. I still have the low Walmart fence in the front so they can see everything as they walk up to the house. 










Yeah, yeah, for next year I will make a cemetary sign, this one is cheesy. 

I like to stay kid friencly, it breaks my heart when the little ones are too afraid to come up to my front door. But I like scaring the older ones, he, he.


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW after seeing all of these it's no wonder 
i never feel like my yard is good enough 
but i guess it's my turn...................

please keep in mind that i mainly gear our setup for the little kids to enjoy........although this year i did put a little something together for the older brats LOL

sorry the picts & vid are so crappy (cell phone) 
i'll get more picts over the next 2 weeks as i put more out 

Halloween 09 pictures by confucius101 - Photobucket


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

All
This was a video I done last year on Halloween evening.
YouTube - Halloween House October 2008
I will say sorry now for the shaking, however I was dressed as freddy, had the razor glove on one hand, and a latex blood glove on the other hand and was making a mess !
Simon


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, i recently (today actually) started setting up my cemetery. I'm gonna add so much each day and hopefully be done by next week. 










http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=1838&pictureid=26137


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I put the picture in for you _(looks like you were having troubles)._ If you copy the BB Code that is under the picture in your album into a post, the picture will show.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Cemetary went up this week... singing pumpkins go on line this week and then it's the down hill slide !


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Terra said:


> I put the picture in for you _(looks like you were having troubles)._ If you copy the BB Code that is under the picture in your album into a post, the picture will show.


Thank you very much, I was having a bit of trouble with the photos! 
(btw, i changed the lighting to all red instead of red and blue and put up my skeleton scarecrow; which also has a red spotlight )


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I haven't gotten too far, no night pics yet, still have to set up the lighting, and probably should paint the sign.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a close up of the boarded up windows and with the raven that I forgot to put out before taking the other picture.







[/QUOTE]

That looks great! How do you have the boards on the window? Are you nailing into the shutters?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Everyone's displays are looking great! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok got some pics lol. I am already to start on next years display. After seeing everybody's tombstones I am going to take a lot of advice for next years display!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

WOW everyone as great displays and all original ones, so much fun to look at all the pictures 

but i must say Litenin Holy cow what a display so much things going on wow that must take some time putting up !!!


----------



## bigaltes (Oct 23, 2009)

Still have some work to do, but what do you all think so far


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok here are my pics...these are taken today...we still are not done...8 days til Halloween...

MY DECORATIONS ARE NOT AS GOOD AS MOST OF YA'LLs but WE DO OUR BEST and TRY TO ENJOY OURSELVES.

Our zombies are masks with thrift store clothes. We have a few home made tomb stones. The rest I was RIPPED OFF on eBay for. 

I do have a GREAT light show with LIGHT-O-RAMA which really sets the mood. We also have fog and a black light....maybe later I can post video which will make it look better...

I did take a leap this year and I am trying to complete some awesome PVC candles.

I am trying to get my haunt to look as good as some of yours and hopefully someday (or year) it will 

Anyhow here it is!

My favorite Zombie.









So funny. Saw this online. Mouse eaten by Cat. Cat eaten by Dog. Dog taste like Chicken.










These are my cheap *ss tombstones I got ripped off on ebay for. Falsely advertised as much bigger and better-I was so sad.










Eweee. Just eweee. Yuck. Never much liked her.










I LOVE this guy. He is my favorite Zombie.










I made this tombstone 2 years ago. We did not decorate last year. I remember it looking much better than this :-0 DOH!!










This is the singing Pumpkin Chorus in the LOR show.









Spooky, but the scratch appeared on the headstone the morning after we placed this skeleton hand there....









This guy has bloody dragging stumps for legs......


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Everyone's yard looks so amazing. I can't name any one of you because you all rock. This is getting me so excited for Halloween.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

bigaltes said:


> Still have some work to do, but what do you all think so far


I like what you've done so far, it looks great!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Heres mine one week before Halloween. Most of my decor only goes out on Halloween day and then gets put away Halloween night after 11 ish. So this is what I have up for now.

Cemetery fence is new this year thanks to my grandfather who loves to build things!
Enjoy the preview!


















My new man...uhh...I mean zombie! 




































Can you tell by all the pics that I really enjoy this new zombie? 




















SO thats my yard for now. I keep changing things up everyday and adding a few things here and there. Hope you like.

Oh...and everyones yards look AWSOME!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Not really my whole yard but a decent night shot of the entrance to my mine shaft.










And the welcome sign to the yard haunt that is themed around an abandoned mining town called Silva.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

holy crap, i only made it to page 12 so far. will have to finish up looking after getting some zzzzs. there is a lot of great stuff here. can't wait to see it all.


----------



## palace1913 (Sep 6, 2009)

*This years Halloween Home Haunt*

Made a video with pictures of this years decorations at the house in between the clown pics. We have a couple of people dressedup as clowns walking around.

YouTube - Halloween 2009-FINAL


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

not yet done but here is where we are at so far


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is a few pictures of our display.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is a video of our display

YouTube - Halloween display 2009


----------



## Sardawg47 (Oct 1, 2008)

Everybody's yard's look awesome. Here are some of my pix. Still wanting to put up more. Will keep it updated as the days wear on...


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

These are before I finished my graveyard fence.









Here is my homemade ground breaker made from great stuff to replace the one which was stolen









My JOL scarecrow









Flames and silhouettes


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the flame fence, is it made out of foam board?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Don of the Dead said:


> Here is what we have out so far, being in an apartment we put out the rest on Halloween night


i would love to see your haunt so i could read your tombstones. awesome job


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*ephitaphs*

So funny. Saw this online. Mouse eaten by Cat. Cat eaten by Dog. Dog taste like Chicken.










cute tombstone sayings.


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Pictures as of 10/25/09....Please see attached


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

Made a new prop, spider victim to hang from the tree. 
Going to make another one with detail, and possibly a few more with just some paper in a ball lol.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

crowsnest said:


> Here is a few pictures of our display.
> 
> very nice display , great job


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Suzeelili said:


> ]


that is totally neat , very cool and original for sure


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Nevergoback said:


> These are before I finished my graveyard fence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everything looks great but that is very cool love the silouhettes


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

oh my gosh so much neat haunts , great job EVERYONE  , keep the pic coming it is so much fun to look at everyone haunt , display , puts you even more in the halloween spirit


----------



## Ogma (Oct 23, 2008)

Pics from LAST year (for those who didn't see them).

This year will be mostly the same with a few alterations. Photos and video of that will be coming soon (we'll be building/assembling all week!)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ogma, that is amazing. you really went all out for some amazing results


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Ogma- that is awesome!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I agree with everyone's comments! Ogma, very professional looking....great JOB! I love it! *
*Happy Halloween, H1*


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Ogma! Looks very professional! Actually, everyone's looks great! I wish I had a reason to have a yard haunt.  I live on a farm, so I never get any TOTers. Maybe next year I'll have a party.


----------



## jamesravenwood (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow that took a while, but very impressed by everyones setup!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW! very neat, ogma!


----------



## Ogma (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words! As I said, those are pics of last year's display, but this year's will be largely the same with a few tweaks and minor additions here and there.

Of course we're working all week getting everything up and I'm realizing that we I didn't document everything as well as I should have, so I'm having to improvise here and there, mainly with behind-the-scenes/hidden construction elements...


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*More night pix with fog & night video*

View attachment 7967


View attachment 7968


I actually caught the moon in the background of these 2 pix:

View attachment 7969


View attachment 7970


YouTube - 2009 Halloween


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this has turned out to be an awesome thread. since we can't be there in person, this sure is the next best thing. love it all


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are a few from my haunt , you can see my blog in my signature line to see them all. 

Old Liberty Hill Haunted Cemetery


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

The stove..haha..wow that is insane..I like that..


----------



## MMadness (Sep 10, 2009)

Great stuff! I too, love the stove, and the "skid" buildings. We use skids to make a fence that lines the entire length of the sidewalk. Heavy and takes a lot of space to store, but great effect. Especially years of weathering outside.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Madame Leota said:


> I added the witches today, finally after two weeks of rain! Unfortunately, I used the crappy camera instead of the good one. Maybe I can get a better pic later but here they are anyway!



How funny , my witch theme looks very similar to yours


----------



## The Great Boodini (Aug 7, 2009)

Very Shakespearean!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's an updated picture after my columns/fence were erected this morning, done mostly in the rain..LOL. Looking like weather here in Missouri will be excellent tomorrow though!



















As with most all the ghouls/creeps won't get put out 'til tomorrow!!


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

looks good, I went outside a few hours ago to find all my tombstones scattered around the yard, damn wind. Hopefully it's not as windy on Saturday


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

leota and clad, yours are similar. very nice witches but gotta say i love your cauldrons. 
goth, i see a very nice big layout. i love you oven too! and your witches hut rocks
zombie, that is very nice. hope you have time to take pics of it completed tomorrow


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

here's the mummy and red spandex window for the mask to pop onto.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

suz, looks like you got things pretty well wrapped up there. your display is awesome. very nice props


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are a few from mine....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scary, very nice. i liked your open grave setup. and your micheal prop and background look like the real deal. you did a very authentic setup. it is just a set up right? it looks so real. lol


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Kyle's costume is very aboriginal inspired in design. 



















Drizzled all day. 



















The first costume from 5 years ago...years of sitting outside has taken it's toll on the thing...










We've gone to a lot of trouble adding a DEPTH to the haunt this year. Most likely will be unnoticed, but things are NOT just on the path, they are EVERYWHERE. The whole pumpkin thing is to add points of interest to draw the eyes to NOTICE that. Don't know if it will work. 










Charr, after the slight modifications to make him sit more upright. Gained a foot in the process.










The field. 










The 30th special walkthrough party...

We always light on the 30th. It started JUST for me to get pictures, but has grown with people seeing it lit and wanting to come over, and friends/family from too far away wanting to see it and unable to ON halloween. We had over 100 people tonight.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I so love this mask...



















Charr in full glory. Many compliments on Charr, and a couple cousins that wanted nothing to do with it. 










The light in the Gazebo will NOT be on tomorrow. Probably get a new pic as a result. 



















My mom has NEVER, EVVVEEERRR worn a costume in her adult life. And she comes as spider woman. A theme we will be beginning to switch over to next year (might take a few years). (local native american folklore)










Firelight Fred. 










(ok, it's not firelight, it's my most technical lighting of all, Par 56 spot,red and orange theatrical gels, on a dimmer pack)










Video will be taken tomorrow. Give me till Sunday to post.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

everybodies set ups look great! god bless you all for going all out and having a good time during the best time of the year!!! wooooooot, tommarrow we party it up!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, as always yours looks spetacular. looks like you added a lot since last year. the lighting is very effective. i love your mom got into it. the year my mom couldn't be in it, we all went to her house and made up. that way she was still a part. my daughter put a long shaggy white wig on her and snapped a picture. she's in a rest home now and has ahlziemers disease, doesn't remember much. just the other day i found a scrap book and in the middle of that scrap book i found that picture among a few other special pictures. it really touched my heart, i always wondered if she had just been being a good sport or really liked donning the wig.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

2 different views of my Halloween Eve light tests...


----------



## Jaba (Oct 27, 2009)

zombiehorror where in Missouri do you live. Im from Saint Charles. Nice to see some Missourians on the board ) Nice display!!


----------



## TechChild (Aug 4, 2008)

Other then redoing some web on Saturday, this is pretty much it for this year.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> unorth, as always yours looks spetacular. looks like you added a lot since last year. the lighting is very effective. i love your mom got into it. the year my mom couldn't be in it, we all went to her house and made up. that way she was still a part. my daughter put a long shaggy white wig on her and snapped a picture. she's in a rest home now and has ahlziemers disease, doesn't remember much. just the other day i found a scrap book and in the middle of that scrap book i found that picture among a few other special pictures. it really touched my heart, i always wondered if she had just been being a good sport or really liked donning the wig.


Actually, this is a case of less is more for us. 

We added the dragon, but replaced 2 other props with it (destroyed last year). The only other thing "New" is the pumpkins. The rest, I actually only used 3/4 of stakes and skulls we have, but spread them out over an area twice as large as last year. The scarecrows were spread out over an area 3x what they were in the last 2 years (hence they would get totally missed). A LOT more thought in placement, and DEPTH. Lesson learned.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

WOOHOOOO< ALL DONE!!!!!!! im not sure how to post videos on here, but i have a video of the electric chair.. ahha... the sun was out all day yesterday almost 60 degrees and its out today too. THANK HALLOWEEN!!!!!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Great freaking pics!!! Keep em comming!!!! Happy Halloween Everybody!!!!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Jaba said:


> zombiehorror where in Missouri do you live. Im from Saint Charles. Nice to see some Missourians on the board ) Nice display!!


I live out west in Wright City.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

no haunbt this year. it is raining like crazy out and no kids are coming. oh well i guess i have to go big next year. good setups and pictures everyone.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

*Horror on the Halifax 2009*

Here is the open link to this years Party Pictures
Starts with the yard
Kevin Tague's Photos - Horror on the Halifax 2009 | Facebook


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Ballston Manor 2009 -- Minus a few props that just couldn't handle the ridiculous winds of upstate New York. We were very flattered this year, having been picked as one of five finalists for "Scariest Yard" in our neighborhood! (YAY! No word yet on the judge's decision.)


----------



## nunyabidness (Oct 12, 2008)

*Halloween 09*

Wasn't really in the spirit this year for some reason, really didn't do anything at all until Thursday and finished up today. All in all, not bad though, decent amount of ToTs considering the weather and got numerous compliments on the yard. Even had a lot of ToTs leave without getting any candy, too spooked by the music, sound effects and me sitting in the fog.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zombie, i like that. and your purple lights are pretty, like how they line the path
thec, your display is very nice, i like your lighting and the victum in the tree and webbing are boss.
unorth, the placement worked, because it looks a lot bigger. very impressive
coffee, very nice, and i love the tunnel of doom. and the skelly hanging on to the graveyard markes so he doesn't get dragged back down
tag, i viewed your album, you had some beautiful scenic shots, a lot of nic photos. interesting flesh colored pumpkins. i blame the devil in the red dress for that. lol.
ballston, the eyes have it. pretty cool, hope you win
nuny, you do look creepy sitting there. the rats feeding are great. not bad at all for the allotted time. love to see when you go all out


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! Great job Ballston Manor & Nunyabidness...*.Thanks for sharing!* 

I will have to post some of mine, once I format them. *H1*


----------



## havok1919 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey everyone!

First post here-- I decided with one week to go that "this was the year" to do *something* for the yard, so I dove in making tombstones, a fog chiller, and my "Trick r' Treat" flaming Jack-o'-Lantern. Thank god for FedEx. Next year I need a seven week head start instead!

Anyway, what I had time to do ended up looking pretty good, and we got about three times as many TOT's this year as last! (a little over 100 which is *huge* for us).





































There's more pics here (as well as how I made the tombstones) here:

Picasa Web Albums - Clay Cowgill - Halloween 2009

Time to look for closeout sales now!


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's what I had going on. It all went up and down within a 72 hour window. ToT was a blast!
















































YouTube - 2009 Halloween Full Haunt Walk Around
YouTube - Some ToTs go through the haunted house
YouTube - Halloween 2009 Day haunt walkaround


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Well done everyone! I hope the kids had at least half as much fun visiting your haunts as you had making them and I had looking at them. Thanks for showing us what you've been up to.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

havok, those tombstones turned out nice
el gua, you have a nice set up too. that little guy peeking around the tree is really cute
glad you had so much fun. i did my haunt this year and had a great time too.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

just started my halloween 2009 album. hope you enjoy it. I'll post more later.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

Doh! Started my own THREAD, but here is a pic of the front yard...


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

havok1919,
I love the flaming pumpkin. Did it flame the whole time, or could you do it on demand?


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's some pics of our yard haunt, Nightmare On Bayshore. More pics and video are available @ Nightmare on Bayshore


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

camsauce said:


> Here's some pics of our yard haunt, Nightmare On Bayshore. More pics and video are available @ Nightmare on Bayshore


Wow.Love it I am putting your blog as a favorite!Love the pirate ship do you have a howto?


----------



## SolaraLover (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is a link to my yard pictures, some are really bad sorry. Ignore the wall breaker in pieces. Hope the link works if not, I'll try again later.
Pictures by SolaraLover - Photobucket


----------



## CatSkynr (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

*Here is a few, sadly, my camera sucks*

Here is a few, sadly, my camera sucks
View attachment 8509


View attachment 8510


View attachment 8511


View attachment 8512


View attachment 8513


----------



## TammiTheCauldronKeeper (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello, Here's a few picks of our props we had this year. We had them arranged in "scenes" this year, each prop was off by itself or with a little added piece. My Husband made everything except the Leatherface and witch on the porch. I hope you enjoy them. Thanks
Tammi


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Great pics! Love the little witch! osenator.

Tammi love the guy in the purple suit....

CatSkynr they are very interesting and colorful.....looks good with the lights!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Tammi, How did you did the bodies? Everyting look so good!


----------



## TammiTheCauldronKeeper (Aug 14, 2008)

> Tammi, How did you did the bodies? Everything look so good!


Thanks, the frames are pvc. The arms and legs have pool noodles for thickness. And the torsos have bags of poly-fill for chest-gut-butt


----------



## ckenyon1964 (Apr 29, 2009)

My humble haunt... small, but effective for the kiddies.... planning on expanding a lot for next year. I need to improve on the tombstones... I make them about 15 years ago. I am most proud of how the boarded up windows turned out... 3/4" sheets of styrofoam, cut to shape, grain lines scored with a pencil, hot-glued together to fit the windows, painted, then set in place using velcro dots (I used white ones to blend in with the white windows so the velcro can stay up year-round). The velcro worked great and held for 2 weeks, including a pretty heavy wind/rain storm.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Some great pictures..everyone did a great job..Halloween lives..


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

ckenyon1964 nice job! The boarded up windows look great....you should be proud!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

trex, that is very nice. looking forward to what else you post
cam, nice haunt! i so love your one ephitah.
solar, you have a nice layout. lots to look at
cat, your display is very pretty and very different. i just love it
osenator, i know the bad camera deal. anyway, some of the pics turned out pretty good. you can tell you have a nice haunt going. i love your witch. i am surprised you are the only one who posted her this year. i wanted one last year, but they sold out.
tammi, some of those masks look like they're on real people. other than taht, it looks real good
cken, not much space, but very good use of what you have. everything looks teriffic. the windows turned out great


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Wow.Love it I am putting your blog as a favorite!Love the pirate ship do you have a howto?


Thanks, it's a crowd favorite! I'm going by memory for this, but I think this is what I ended up using:

2x 10'x3" ABS plastic (and coupler) for ship mast
~15' 3/4" PVC for sail cross pieces
~70' 1/2" PVC for ship plus 45 and 90 degree elbows and T's
6-7 yds Canvas Dropcloth for sails
3-4 yds Canvas fabric for ship
Rope
Lanterns
2x Flicker bulbs + weatherproof sockets + lamp cord
Blucky Skeleton
Whatever you want to use for a ship's wheel (I made mine out of MDF)

The canvas fabric was sewed at the top and bottom to form a sleeve for the PVC to slide through. The whole boat frame is just PVC with various elbows and tees to construct it (think tinker toys!). I think the dimensions of the boat are something like 16'x8' and the mast is 20' tall. I drilled holes through the 'mast' to slide in the PVC cross pieces and used rope to hold the sails to the cross piece. Then painted everything to suit. Hope this helps!


----------



## tiff4yayo (Oct 6, 2009)

Well here is our yard haunt, it isn't much but it sure did scare the kids enough to were they didn't even want to come up and get candy, lol. I love Halloween!


















































































TFL!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

tiff- it looked great!! if i was a kid, i'd be scared too!


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

Everyones looks great! 

Here's a short video of my setup for this year. This is still new to me so lots to improve, but it was fun scaring the kids and adults  I'll have to run the video camera during tricker treating next year to get some of the reactions lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tiff, that looks forbidding. you really have a nice setup. i like that guy that is just kind of hoovering there. and is that lady prop a fcg or juut a prop with her white material blowing in the breeze. if the tot made it up to get candy, they still had to encounter you guys. you look great. what a wonderful haunt
upnsmoke, that gave me the creeps and i'm a fellow haunter. i bet the kids loved it. 
this is so much fun seeing everyones haunts. just think how much more creative we all are from the ideas our minds can embellish from fellow haunters. the tot thank us all.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great pics. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## tiff4yayo (Oct 6, 2009)

Redsonja and hallorenescene thank you so much for commenting, I really appreciate the feedback  

The lady is a fcg, I had another one on the other side of the driveway that kinda looks like the scream guy. When the tot's would get close enough we had a shaker can that we would shake and it would set everything off scaring the bejesus out of everyone who dared step foot, lol. I am sure the noise from the shaker helped make them jump too  My bf neice and nephew came over also and when they saw our faces they were so scared, the next day when we were looking at pics of us his neice wouldn't even look at the pics, it was great.

upNsmoke your haunt looks awesome, love all the cob webs everywhere, gives it a real creepy effect. You graveyard is great, also like the way you have your windows set up.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

camsauce said:


> Thanks, it's a crowd favorite! I'm going by memory for this, but I think this is what I ended up using:
> 
> 2x 10'x3" ABS plastic (and coupler) for ship mast
> ~15' 3/4" PVC for sail cross pieces
> ...


Thanks!!!What's mdf?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I wish I could post my pics; unfortunately, I have none, since they didn't turn out. [email protected] you, CVS!!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Thanks!!!What's mdf?


Medium Density Fiberboard. You can find it at Home Depot, you could also use plywood instead -- or even better if you could find an actual ship's wheel.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is a link to some pics of my home on Halloween.

Halloween Forum - MarkOf13's Album: Halloween 2009

We have moved into a new house; it has a smaller front yard. Anyway, used a lot of ideas from this site including the gate, columns (tall and short), mausoleum, FCG, MIB. 

The MIB worked out better than I hoped. It actually isn't a box, just four sides but I used the idea of hacking a security light as a motion detector to trigger it as the ToT's approached the door. With their attention on that I would come out of the mausoleum for a scare!  As someone else on this site said, I love picking up candy out of the yard.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are mine.....





































I did'nt do as much as usual, yet I still had alot of fun. There are more pics in my photo album..... *H1*

Halloween Forum - View Profile: Halloweenie1


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

A few from mine:

































I've put links in my signature for more (instead of filling up the thread).


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice props.....* GREAT *lighting, Ugly Joe.....how did you make the candles look like they are floating? Photoshop?...thanks,* H1*


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Halloweenie1 said:


> Nice props.....* GREAT *lighting, Ugly Joe.....how did you make the candles look like they are floating? Photoshop?...thanks,* H1*


Many thanks!
Floating candles = magic!!
Actually, those are exactly where and how I had them in the yard.
I strung up a simple lattice of 50lb test fishing line over my yard (neighbor's tree to my 1st story roof - and a couple lines tied into that and anchored around the yard).
Then I took the PVC / hot glue / LED tealight candles, glued some black thread to them, and hung them from the fishing line.
At night, you literally could not see the support for them until you were 3' feet away, and knew what you were looking for.
(if you have a look at the first pic - on the upper left of the arched trellis, you'll see a light colored, diagonal line - that's one of the strings of fishing line)

I had a dozen of those floating all around my yard - with the fog, they were a huge success.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ugly Joe said:


> Many thanks!
> Floating candles = magic!!
> Actually, those are exactly where and how I had them in the yard.
> I strung up a simple lattice of 50lb test fishing line over my yard......
> I had a dozen of those floating all around my yard - with the fog, they were a huge success.


_*Very cool*_ effect. I liked the way it looked.... You can't detect the line at all in the pics.....great job! Thanks for the magic!  _*H1*_


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

marc, holy crap! your house is awesome. anyway, nice haunt. you did a good number with your mausolem. looks great
halloweenie1, i love yours, it is so whimsicle, i love that
ugly joe, very nice, your pumpkinrot is very impressive, and a very nice witch as well. your candles are an effect i want to have the year i do my magic show. thanks for the imput


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Halloweenie1 said:


> Here are mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Halloweenie, I just love these pics. I love all the jack o lanterns and that skelly in the hot tub or whatever hes in, well I just love the humor in that. Excellent job !!*


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

nice stuff everybody.
marc, your mausoleum rocks. Is it foam panels over a wood frame? It's also cool to see somebody else has some the same tombstomes I do. they never look quite the same in somebody else's cemetery.

uglyjoe, the witch and floating candles are great. Is the witch static?

Here's a pic of my cemetery with the moon rising above it. I ended up on the ground like a sniper to get the angle for the shot. the other pic is about half the cemetery at night I've got a bunch of pics in my albums


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

I would like to post actual pictures, not links or attachments. How do you do that?


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

Ugly Joe, I love the pumpkin head, great job. I too did something with fishing line. I used it to suspend a flying bat in the middle of the yard. Even during the day it was hard to see.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ondeco, your graveyard among the trees gives a very realistic look. the moon shot is wonderful.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, it is a wooden frame with foam over it. I used TK421's plans, but my carpentry skills are kindof lacking so all sides did not come together at 90 degree angles. 

But I think it looks good that way. A little decrepid. In fact, I didn't make the panels from full foam sheets. I live in a new community and they are still building houses. I just took pieces that the builders were going to throw away and used it for the sides. The cracks that you see are actually where two or more foam pieces meet. I used a little black to highlight it so it looks like the building is crumbling. 

The open holes are where I couldn't find pieces that would cover the space. It turned out great because I could see out but the ToT'ers couldn't see in. Great for scares.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

hallorenescene, thanks. the side yard where i have had the cemetery for the 2 years we've been in this house is really made for it. The trees are big maples so they give the place a feel of some age. there's another big gnarly maple in front of the fence where I put a couple special graves. the whole thing needs better light, but next year it will have fog [if it isn't too windy]


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

marc, very cool. Very little is better than scoring haunt materials for free. I like the large cracks--gives it the look of having been there a while. I had thought the holes were for a fogger. Nice work.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi All
Here are my 2 videos from the UK
First one, was taken during the day. About 7 hours earlier the rain came in, causing some issues. Luckily the Sun came out....
YouTube - Halloween House October 2009 Daylight UK

Night Video here..... I do have another which I will aim to get up later...

YouTube - Halloween House 31st October 2009 Night Time

Regards
Simon


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ondeko said:


> marc, very cool. Very little is better than scoring haunt materials for free. I like the large cracks--gives it the look of having been there a while. I had thought the holes were for a fogger. Nice work.


there you go ondeko, next year a place for a fogger. lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sonicr, well, you're deffinently not lacking in ideas and props. i like your run and 3 other messages written in blood, pretty cool, lol, you have some cool stanchions, i like how you have the keep out sign on the front door, lol, [i use to put on my inside door -do not enter-where you had to leave to go outside, no one ever got it] i would love to get my hands on an edwardian butler, he's pretty sweet. i always love when i see i have a few of the same props. i have some stanchions but not the same as yours. i have heads up harry, the face ripper, mouse in the trap, and the skely door knocker. nice haunt you have going there

wow! i just got done viewing your nightvision video. your lighting and animatronics are out of this world. superb, i love it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i didn't decorate my yard this year, to cold, windy, and rainy. i just did my inside haunt. because it was a maze i can't stand back and take a big shot. so i will post some of scene shots. 

the only yard decor 









after the evil stepmother sent the kids into the woods they tired and slept

as the kids slept in the woods they dreamed of walking through laffy taffy 









and deeper sleep into candy land









and under giant dots candy


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

when they awoke they found themselves still in the woods









the darkest deepest part of the forest

















the grimms brothers enjoying their story


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this marker seemed fitting even though grim is spelled wrong









the witches potions









the scarecrow should have told them to go back


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'll have a few more pictures soon


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I love giant dot candies. Great job. I get some of my best ideas from others. So, thank you.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks red. the dots were a lot of work but did look cool. i can't find where i laid my good camera so these are taken with my grandaughters hanna montanna camera. they're not the best pics but are at least pics.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Here's mine from this year*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice pics davy. your mausoleum and fcg are awesome


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Halloweenie, I just love these pics. I love all the jack o lanterns and that skelly in the hot tub or whatever hes in, well I just love the humor in that. Excellent job !!*


*Thanks! He is actually in a cauldron...I change my "set" around every year. I wanted to use the skeleton in a fun way. I wanted it to seem like he was having fun using the cauldron as a hot tub. The kids always go up to props and look at everything, so I switched on his "sound activation". When apporoached, he says fun one liners....like "eat some candy you are skinnier than I am", etc. I have never done that before, so it was fun.

Both the kids and the parents loved it. I am glad you enjoyed it too, Thanks!*  *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> well, i didn't decorate my yard this year, to cold, windy, and rainy. i just did my inside haunt. because it was a maze i can't stand back and take a big shot. so i will post some of scene shots.
> 
> the only yard decor
> 
> ...


*
Nice job! Great theme ....*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

davy2 said:


>


*Nice work! I like whatever you made the grass/ground out of in the cemetary....neat. * *H1*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks halloweenie1, it was a lot of fun. i started out saying wicked stepmother and saw a young child and i suppose mother flinch, so i changed it to a mother wanted some berries for desert and sent the kids into the woods where they fell asleep and then wandered to far. the ending was they pushed the wicked witch into the fireplace and that is why now there are no longer any wicked witches.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, all of you guys did fantastic jobs!!! Don't you wish we could all combined and do a giant Halloween town of horror somewhere, like a scary Disneyland or something (L).


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry I didn't take any night pics. I wish I did 'cause the lighting turned out great.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoa, way to go juice. you have a pretty sweet haunt. if you really have a scary dog, i think you left the gate open. i like your columns, arch, and that is a pretty nice picket fence. nice tombstones too


----------



## tld33 (Aug 5, 2008)

*here my yard*

here are my props








IMG]http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn109/highoctane33/halloween001.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tld33, you got some really nice props there. especially the vampire and the voodoo queen. did you make them. in the second picture i like that bat. yeah, i'd say you have a very nice haunt going there


----------



## tld33 (Aug 5, 2008)

*here a few more*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a good shot tld. you have a lot of seriously nice props there. i like the little clown guy.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

So THIS is where the famous "Creep Team" hangs out! You've got 'em all! WOW! I bet the kiddies are too scared to come up for the candy!


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> sonicr, well, you're deffinently not lacking in ideas and props. i like your run and 3 other messages written in blood, pretty cool, lol, you have some cool stanchions, i like how you have the keep out sign on the front door, lol, [i use to put on my inside door -do not enter-where you had to leave to go outside, no one ever got it] i would love to get my hands on an edwardian butler, he's pretty sweet. i always love when i see i have a few of the same props. i have some stanchions but not the same as yours. i have heads up harry, the face ripper, mouse in the trap, and the skely door knocker. nice haunt you have going there
> 
> wow! i just got done viewing your nightvision video. your lighting and animatronics are out of this world. superb, i love it.


Many thanks - Glad it was worth it. Alot of people did turn up to see the display, as it was a large party. I uploaded another video with Fog effects as well now. This can be seen here..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sonic, the fog is cool. and so did you have a mischievious tot or child trying to figure something out and turn off something by accident?


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> sonic, the fog is cool. and so did you have a mischievious tot or child trying to figure something out and turn off something by accident?


YES  In fact, we had so many kids, it was unreal. But the amount of cars and families and groups of kids that arrived and even ran off was unreal.

I was dressed as Leatherface, and had the Chainsaw (not the silly one, but I good authentic) chasing kids and parents away.

In the UK, you do not see many homes decorated compared to the United States. And this to me, is a real shame.

I also do Christmas as well!! But for me, Halloween is about scaring people senseless.

And its just plain old fun !


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Heres a Shot of our front yard cemetery
View attachment 8766


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

frugal ghoul, nice. did you make the square topped coffin groundbreaker in the center of the pic? I like that he's asymetrically arranged and reaching with only one hand. I've been sketching some possible groundbreaker desgins for my 2010 projects and this might be the winner.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow frugal, that is nice! i don't know which prop i like best. a tie for three of them. you should check out the thread -your cemetary-it's got lots of cemetaries and is my favorite thread.l


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

ondeko said:


> frugal ghoul, nice. did you make the square topped coffin groundbreaker in the center of the pic? I like that he's asymetrically arranged and reaching with only one hand. I've been sketching some possible groundbreaker desgins for my 2010 projects and this might be the winner.


Thank You very much! Yes I made it with old fence wood I scrounged up! Thats a shiatzu massager prop, and so is the standing zombie. The coffin also houses a Cambridge computer speaker set, a sub and 2 small speakers. But they kick out the sound!

hallorenescene, Thank You also and I'll check out that thread!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

It looks awesome and I bet the motion makes it creepier. I also like that it isn't another toe pincher--not that there's anything wrong with toe pincher coffins, but the square coffin adds a kind of individuality to a cemetery the same way DIY tombstones do.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Guess I should have posted here and not in a new thread - sorry .

Th HF album link for the entire haunt is in my sig below.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

*castle "unfacade"*

It has an inside too! (that is why it is not a facade) 
Didn't get all the details done because of bad weather.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I like you dragon.I had a big castle few years back,wasnt a walk thru.but I used 2 garage door openers,1 had an alligator over a moat.and a dragon on the other.I wanted a knight,but never got one.did you build that suit of armor?


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks! I'd like to see some of your pictures of your castle. Sounds like you had lots of details. 
We had really bad winds, a snowstorm, then some sunshine, then more wind and rain.
It actually stood up pretty good considering it was made from lumber wrap and the main support structure was from carpet tubes. 
I wasn't able to get everything completed because I was fighting the weather so much.
Yes, I made the knight's costume and it was the biggest pain out of the whole project.
It is out of various materials. (paper mache, cardboard and craft foam) 
My favorite thing from the whole project was the dragon. (also paper mache)


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

the only pics i have of the castle are on a video tape,the vhs style,ill see if any of my buds have a picture of it.my castle was all hinged ply wood with scaffold behind it.the hinged wood was nice for storage,but took 6 of us to set it up.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Sounds like quite a procedure but probably pretty sturdy. 
Hope you can locate a picture.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jeff, i would like to see your castle too
lt scare, that night shot is awesome
winkle, that castle really turned out well. your knight and dragon are serious stuff. papermache is not my friend. so kudos on your accomplishment. it turned out well


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

my buds got it on vid.I need to transfer it to disk and Ill post it,have patience,he isnt the most reliable.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree on the bush being moved! lol


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

paper mache is fun to play with but hard to preserve,ive got a witch head that is 38 years old that my mom made, ive rebuilt it about 7 times.I just cant get rid of it,but I use it every year.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Will try to be patient waiting for those pics.

Wow, I think it is amazing that you have kept the witch head your Mom made. What a great compliment to her!!
I made a paper mache pumpkin pinata that the kids shot at with tennis balls from a cannon.
It was so tough they finally had to beat it with a stick. They broke the stick and had to get another one! Wish I would have got it on video!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's a few pictures from my yard haunt this year. Used a flash and washed out the pictures. Next year I'll try to take more time for photos...yeah, right...

Halloween Forum - operatingnurse's Album: Halloween 2009


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

operatingnurse said:


> Here's a few pictures from my yard haunt this year. Used a flash and washed out the pictures. Next year I'll try to take more time for photos...yeah, right...
> 
> Halloween Forum - operatingnurse's Album: Halloween 2009



_*Wicked pictures, by chance do you have any close ups of the grim reaper? *_


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Halloween Night said:


> _*Wicked pictures, by chance do you have any close ups of the grim reaper? *_


Check out the grim reaper in his music video:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/82626-grim-reaper-test.html


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

operatingnurse said:


> Check out the grim reaper in his music video:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/82626-grim-reaper-test.html



Sweet! 

Who sings that song, Iron Maiden?


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Halloween Night said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Who sings that song, Iron Maiden?


That is "The Ripper" by Judas Priest. Pretty old song. Pre-Turbo Lover...haha


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

operatingnurse said:


> That is "The Ripper" by Judas Priest. Pretty old song. Pre-Turbo Lover...haha


Thats it, i should of known it was Judas Priest (my bad) 

Thanks


----------

